# Podcast Episode #5



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

This week on the show I got to interview Vic Sorensen from Appomattox River Company about the store, choosing the right kayak, safety gear, local clubs and the upcoming kayak bass fishing tournament being put on by Appomattox River Company.

Tons of great info in this one.

Enjoy 

Podcast Episode #5


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

cant wait to hear it, these have been good. Thanks


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

Kayak K is a joke


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> Kayak K is a joke


 Would you care to elaborate on that for me?


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i'd like to hear this one also


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

I wouldnt sweat it, you know what people say about opinions and ......
Just keep putting your work out there, most people love it. Dont worry about the ones who dont, you didnt do it for them anyway


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Aaron T said:


> I wouldnt sweat it, you know what people say about opinions and ......
> Just keep putting your work out there, most people love it. Dont worry about the ones who dont, you didnt do it for them anyway


Ding ding ding! You'll never make everyone happy I suppose.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Kepp up the good work Chris. Don't worry about that clown.


----------

